# Trust tablet install problem



## ketil (Dec 2, 2005)

Howdy! I just borrowed a Trust wireless tablet 400 V2 from a buddy (PC-user) and can't get the damned thing to work! I downloaded the driver for OS 9 (driver for OSX don't exist) from the company's homepage, but after installing it won't function right. When I put the pen to the tablet the marker zips to the left upper corner of the screen. I get some reaction when I move it around, but if I keep it still for a split second it goes back to the upper corner. Please help me before I vilolently destroy my friend's peace of crap tablet.


----------



## Thomasw10 (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.wurwaldesign.com/blog/in...0-tablet-not-working-in-osx-heres-a-solution/


----------

